# Kindle Fire Users: How often do you browse links?



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

I was wondering if you Fire users might help me with a little research. Currently I place links at the end of my books, in the biographical information. I was wondering how often you Kindle users (specifically Fire users) click links you might find within a book? Thanks very much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Never.


I do occasionally click links in my daily newspaper.  But books: never.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't browse links to other books by authors in their own books.  I would instead click on the KB link to Amazon and then search for the book, so if I wanted to buy it, KB would get the affiliate fee.

I would browse links that took me to, for example, historical background information about the book I've just read.  But I seldom see those kinds of links.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Not very often at all.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Never


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very seldom


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

I appreciate all your responses. Very interesting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't use my Fire for much reading.. it's for music, movies, and apps.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Never.  I didn't even realize there were links.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> Never. I didn't even realize there were links.


Well, there aren't always. If there are, they're pretty obvious -- they'd show up as on a computer in a different color and usually underlined. You actually don't see them all that often in books, but they are frequently in my newspaper. Tapping to select one brings up the website with a link to the article linked.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't read books on my Fire, only my K3.  I haven't noticed any links in any of the books I have read but really don't think I would use a link.  As for the info at the end of a book the only thing I look at is info about other books by the Author and then I do as Betsy does I go to KBs and link to Amazon to look up the book to see if it is something I think I might like to read.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't click links inside of books I read on my Fire or KK.

I honestly don't even read excerpts from the author's other books if they're included. I can always download a sample if interested.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I actually do occasionally.  Especially if I like the book and I am interested in other books by the author.  Or I want information from the authors website about future releases in a series.  Why can't authors write as fast as I read?


----------

